# Evisitor Visa - 3 months stay issue



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Dear all, 
I have a question about the evisitor visa. 

I've applied and was granted an evisitor and in notification email I found 2 paragraphs that are a bit confusing. 
First, they say that I have "AUTHORITY TO STAY IN AUSTRALIA for a period of 3 Months" and afterwards that "eVisitor allows you to travel to and from Australia any number of times over the next 12 months. On each visit to Australia you can stay for a maximum of three (3) months."

Does this mean that I can stay 3 months than leave the country for 1 week or so (?) and than come back for another 3 months and so on until the 1 year is over?

I have received the answer for more than 1 month now but only today, going through the email again I noticed this "on each visit" line...

Cheers, 
Cireshka


----------



## res (Jun 3, 2010)

Cireshka said:


> Dear all,
> I have a question about the evisitor visa.
> 
> I've applied and was granted an evisitor and in notification email I found 2 paragraphs that are a bit confusing.
> ...


Yes from my understanding you are permitted to stay in Australia for upto 3 months at any one time. I am travelling back to Australia on this visa next month and my case officer has advised that I m permitted to stay for a maximum of 3 months per entry time. 
When the 3 months is up you may travel to New Zealand (or any country!) for a minimum of 3 business days and then re-enter.
Re-entering will give you a further 3 months and so on - up to a maximum stay of a year.
I hope this answers your question!


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

**



res said:


> Yes from my understanding you are permitted to stay in Australia for upto 3 months at any one time. I am travelling back to Australia on this visa next month and my case officer has advised that I m permitted to stay for a maximum of 3 months per entry time.
> When the 3 months is up you may travel to New Zealand (or any country!) for a minimum of 3 business days and then re-enter.
> Re-entering will give you a further 3 months and so on - up to a maximum stay of a year.
> I hope this answers your question!


Yep, this answers my question!

Thank you!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yes, if you leave Australia and then enter it again within that 12 month period, you will be able to stay here for another 3 months.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It does seem that you can do that and with the people from the UK/EU having an ETA application default to the eVisa that would seem to be consistent with what the eVisa provides, ie, the ETA conditions.


----------



## marieburke83 (May 5, 2010)

does anyone know if it is possibile to apply for a defacto visa when u hold an eVisitor visa


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

marieburke83 said:


> does anyone know if it is possibile to apply for a defacto visa when u hold an eVisitor visa


Hi Marieburke83,
Yes, you can apply for the Partner Visa (De Facto) while you are on the eVisitor. Once you put in your application (while you are inside Australia), you will still be on your eVisitor visa and after that expires (in 3 months after entering the country), you will be automatically put on a Bridging Visa A, until your De Facto application is resolved. The visa fee is quite high though - around $2600 and you will have to pay it when you submit your application. 
Good luck with the paperwork. 
Cheers, 
Cireshka


----------



## marieburke83 (May 5, 2010)

thanks cireshka.. did u have 2 have a return ticket on entering australia for 3months.. sry the website is not very clear


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

marieburke83 said:


> thanks cireshka.. did u have 2 have a return ticket on entering australia for 3months.. sry the website is not very clear


I think it is important to have a return ticket when you apply for the eVisitor visa. Once you have applied for the partner visa it doesn't matter any longer, since the whole process can take longer than 1 year and you will probably lose your return flight.
I did have a return flight when I entered Australia, for two main reasons - 
the price difference between 1 way and return is very small and at the time I didn't know I would be staying here for longer.
Good luck, 
Cireshka


----------



## MALEX (Mar 13, 2012)

Cireshka said:


> I think it is important to have a return ticket when you apply for the eVisitor visa. Once you have applied for the partner visa it doesn't matter any longer, since the whole process can take longer than 1 year and you will probably lose your return flight.
> I did have a return flight when I entered Australia, for two main reasons -
> the price difference between 1 way and return is very small and at the time I didn't know I would be staying here for longer.
> Good luck,
> Cireshka


Good morning Cireshka,

I just saw your answer, thank you very much. Like many I am in the same situation, holding an evisitor and willing to aplly for a defacto. I am pleased to read your answer coz the immigration agent I had over the phone told me that I should be waiting the end of the evisitor (granted for 1 year) before being under the bridging visa.

Could you let me know if we can then submit a work permission ?

Thanks a lot,
Malex


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Malex

Your agent is correct. Bridging visas do not come into effect until your tourist visa expires. YOu can't apply to remove work conditions until you are on the bridging visa


----------



## MALEX (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks however this seems oposite to what Cireshka wrote. 

My understanding is that you are both right. The evisitor stops if someone stay more than 3 months and then the bridging apply in case of defacto application. In other words the bridging could start at the end of the one year evisitor only if someone stay 3 months leave and come back for 3 month etc..


----------

